# Promotions!!



## warriorsage (Apr 18, 2002)

Hah! I tricked you all to checking out this thread, just to say that I worked very hard and have just been promoted to Martial Talk yellow belt. I rule all!!!

OK, since I feel guilty about making you all a victim to my ruse, I'll ask a serious question: 

Do you ever put up students for testing without being certain they will pass? I've read many posts where people say they have never seen a student fail a test (and I haven't either), but I thought this could be attributed to the instructor only testing those who have already demonstrated a firm grasp on all the material. And in that case, why test? IS it more a demonstration for the testee's family and friends? A rite of passage? Something else?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Kirk (Apr 18, 2002)

In my school, we get tabs (tape of the belt color you'd be testing
for) on our belt when the instructor feels you're ready to test.
You're more than welcome to come and test, provided you've
completed the minimum amount of time in that grade.  As far as
I know, no one has stepped to test without tabs.  My instructor
has said that he's had to fail people before, but not too many,
because of the tab system.  One guy is super talented, but his
nerves get the best of him during testing.  He hasn't failed yet,
but he's sure come close (IMHO).


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 18, 2002)

In the Dojo I'm a part of, we don't test for rank.  When the instructor feels that you should be the next grade, you're given an evaluation.  The evaluation isn't for his benefit, he sees what you do during training.  It's scenarios that are put together (typically blindfolded) to show yourself where you are in your training...and in life as well.  It's a wonderful and very difficult experiance.

When it's you being attacked by people blindfolded, all of the b.s. flies out the door and it's you at your core.


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 18, 2002)

That sounds damn good. Not sure I like the method but the idea is great. I think that is the closest to how a ranking system should be operated that I have ever run across. That's my own opinion of course. But now I feel much better reading that.
:iws:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> 
> *In the Dojo I'm a part of, we don't test for rank.  When the instructor feels that you should be the next grade, you're given an evaluation.  The evaluation isn't for his benefit, he sees what you do during training.  It's scenarios that are put together (typically blindfolded) to show yourself where you are in your training...and in life as well.  It's a wonderful and very difficult experiance.
> 
> When it's you being attacked by people blindfolded, all of the b.s. flies out the door and it's you at your core. *




WOW!!!!!!     How long does the evaluation take?  Is this
an EPAK school?  If it is, then there's nothing that makes you
prove that you know the techs, stances or forms?


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 18, 2002)

I think the testing is to see how you will do under pressure. The instructor knows if your ready for the next belt level or not based on working with you in class.

I have recomended that some students testing not pass. They just couldn't do the material when asked. Some were failed and some weren't. There was a young woman at our school that was testing for black belt that I worked out with the week prior and would have failed then. The day of the test she worked hard and kicked butt and passed that part. She couldn't pass the physical requirements however and has since quit. 

If they can't do the requirements then they don't pass, otherwise you end up with McDojo's and students that couldn't beat their way out of a wet paper bag.

:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Is this an EPAK school?  If it is, then there's nothing that makes you prove that you know the techs, stances or forms? *



The EPAK curriculum is good. But don't cling so tightly to it. It's like a handful of sand, the harder you squeeze the less you'll retain. If you cup it loosely and pay attention to the things around you you'll keep a lot more.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> The EPAK curriculum is good. But don't cling so tightly to it. It's like a handful of sand, the harder you squeeze the less you'll retain. If you cup it loosely and pay attention to the things around you you'll keep a lot more. *



I'll definitely go with that, and my instructor encourages us to
learn things from other styles.  We have stick and knife training
on the weekends, and he brings in jiusitsu guys, JKD guys, 
etc .... but we don't test on any of this for promotion.


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 18, 2002)

> WOW!!!!!!  How long does the evaluation take?



Normally about 5-10 minutes of being attacked



> Is this an EPAK school?



EPAK?  Erm...It's a Bujinkan school.   I have no idea what EPAK is..



> If it is, then there's nothing that makes you
> prove that you know the techs, stances or forms?



Techniques, stances and the like are tested everytime you have training


----------



## Blindside (Apr 18, 2002)

Jay Bell posted:
"When it's you being attacked by people blindfolded, all of the b.s. flies out the door and it's you at your core."

Personally I'd rather be attacked by blindfolded people.  

but seriously, what do you do about weapon attacks (I'm thinking about a stick/club here).  Are you adept enough at blindfolded self defense that you can pick-up a person's presense far enough away to evade a club attack.

If so, well damn, I'm envious

Lamont


----------



## Zoran (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> 
> *EPAK? Erm...It's a Bujinkan school.  I have no idea what EPAK is.. *



EPAK=Ed Parker's American Kenpo


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 18, 2002)

> Personally I'd rather be attacked by blindfolded people.



hehe you n' me both 



> but seriously, what do you do about weapon attacks (I'm thinking about a stick/club here). Are you adept enough at blindfolded self defense that you can pick-up a person's presense far enough away to evade a club attack.



It honestly depends on the level of training.  Some evaluations involve weapons like tanto/kodachi and whatnot.  Some are done with body grabs of various sorts, arm grabs, etc.  The evaluations tend to be very individualistic and gear towards what that specific person needs to see inside of themself.  It's a very uncomfortable experiance because your strengths are typically side-lined and limited through it all.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 18, 2002)

Whoa baby... This particular string is very relevant to where I am at right now, probably because I'm testing for my 3rd Degree Brown Belt tomorrow (Friday the 19th of April). I'm nervous as hell, and I haven't slept well for a couple of nights now.

One thing that intrigues me about this particular thread is the notion that very few people fail tests... and I know that this is true. The majority of my testing has taken place at Ed Parker's Karate Studio in Pasadena. Although I have seen people fail (not very often, but it does happen) the understanding of testing there, is that they wouldn't have you test if they didn't think you were ready. So for them it is a "right of passage". Thing is, I have switched schools, and I don't know how they conduct tests at Mr. Hawkins studio.

It has been close to three years since I tested for my Green Belt. I have been stuck at this rank for a while due to some problems that developed at the Pasadena Studio. My leaving the I.K.K.A. has taken a toll on me over the past couple of years, but under the guidance of several people (Frank Trejo, Charles Gonzales, Steve LaBounty, Dennis Conatser, and Clyde O'Briant) I have been able to sharpen my skills during that time. I have also come to the realization that my loyalty to Mr. Parker and his art cannot be questioned simply because of my departure from today's I.K.K.A. (I know this because I choose to train with his top students, and if he were alive today... they would definatley be at his right hand).

My switch to Bryan Hawkins Studio was recent. I've been there for about 2 months now. Since I've been there, alot of very positive things have happened for me:

#1. I have regained my self-confidence.

#2. When I started taking lessons there I weighed a whopping 265lbs., now I weight 240lbs. That's a healthy 25lb. loss in two months guys! (Note: I am 5ft 11in.)

#3. My interest in Kenpo has been re-ignited.

#4. I've been able to put the past behind me (not forgotten, but merely gotten over).

#5. I feel like I get as much out of the sudio, as I put into it.

I have literally fallen in love with Mr. Hawkins studio. I get a slight case of the gitters almost every time I go there. (Similar to the nervousness one may feel before going out on a date with a new girl friend.) I know that my nervousness will be extinguished through exposure and time, but I also know that in my heart the passion I have for Kenpo will continue to grow because of this place, and the people there.

I've known my 3rd Degree Brown Belt material for a while, and although I have performed some spit shining in certain areas over the course of the last two months... I feel like I am ready to progress to the next level. During the pre-test Mr. Hawkins asked me... "Billy, Where did you originally learn Long Form Three?". When I told him that I learned it from Frank Trejo he responded "That explains why it looked so good, becuase you looked just like him while you were doing it." Needless to say... I WAS FLATTERED!

Mr. Trejo has been like a father to me, and we remain close to this day. When I started taking lessons under him three years ago he completely renovated my Kenpo Arsenal. We started all the way over from Yellow belt and refined everything I know to this point. Although things have been rocky between us at times, I will never loose perspective on the influence he has had on my Kenpo.

One of the more surprising things to me is that Mr. Trejo supports my decision to train at Mr. Hawkins studio. Mr. Trejo has taught me alot during the past few years, and I know that if it weren't for him planting his foot in firmly my *** every so often... I wouldn't be as good as I am today.

Well I'd better get going because I've gotta get psyched for the "_pain of birth_" (this is really gunna hurt from what I hear)... I just hope that it's not false labor. LOL!

Sincerely,
Billy Lear, green-belt
United Kenpo Systems
www.uks-kenpo.com :asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *I have literally fallen in love with Mr. Hawkins studio. *



Well why don't you marry it?
 

Dude, be kewl. You'll do fine. Besides, all of us who matter already think you're a-ok.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2002)

Right of Passage... hmm... never thought of it that way before....



Billy, relax.  Take a few deep breaths, clear the mind (very easy for me ) and just let the techniques flow. 

Welcome to MartialTalk. 

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 18, 2002)

Billy

I would say good luck, I already know you are going to do a great job so go out and enjoy the testing experience.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2002)

Good luck Mr. Lear!


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 18, 2002)

Good luck with your test William!! It sounds like you'll do fine.

I have my first kenpo test coming up next week and I'm a little nervous and I've been a TKD black belt for 15 years! 

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm worried........ He won't make it....... I just know it........, Brian Hawkins is sooooooooo tough during tests....... Billy is sooooo nervous!  He hasn't  tested in 3 YEARS!, Oh gosh...... stomach knotted......  techniques running thru his head..... forms as well...... Will he be able to handle Howard's questions......... Oh My..... crossing fingers and toes, Will there be a large board of Black Belts watching...... breathing fast...... oh..... geeeeee the pain.... the  hemorrhoids..... I cant take it........  will he wear that elusive brown..... with one stripe yet!   wow.... no I cant sleep....... 



Take a valium and mail in the 5 dollars.....

Good Testing BILLY!,

always in your corner.......


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 19, 2002)

I'll let you know how everything turns out after the test...

AND A SPECIAL THANKS TO DENNIS!!! YOUR FRIENDSHIP IS VERY IMPORTANT TO ME... AS ARE YOUR STIRRING COMMENTS ABOUT MY ANXIETY OVER TOMORROW... YOU ARE SOOOOO CLOSE TO THE TRUTH (LAUGHING AT IT AGAIN!!!)

Take Care,
Billy Lear


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 19, 2002)

If you don't pass, Tell BH that I will personally come over and Kick his gimpy A..  LOL


Do your best!!!!  The worst is you'll learn something...... (like not eat 15 bean burritos  before the test) :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *DDo your best!!!!  The worst is you'll learn something...... (like not eat 15 bean burritos  before the test)  *







   
One of your less appetizing quotes, sir


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 19, 2002)

That was funny. If that doesn't loosen him up then nothing will.

:asian:


----------



## tonbo (Apr 19, 2002)

William, I'd wish you good luck, but I don't think you'll need it.  Rely on your skill instead.  If you weren't ready, they wouldn't have sent you to the test....

Think of it as just another class.  That oughta lessen the tension a bit.  At least that's what they used to tell me, and I never listened.  I panicked every time, but went through every time..

Anyway, I agree with a lot of what William had said about the testing procedures.  At my school, you are not sent to the tests if you are not ready.  Sometimes, you decide you are ready to test, and sometimes, the instructors decide it for you.  Mostly, it is the latter, although some people think it's the former...

Seriously, though.  The way I have heard it described (and described it to students) is this way:  the evaluations (pre-test qualifications) are to see how you perform under pressure, and what you need to work on.  The tests are more of a show for parents and friends, as well as a ceremonial application.

As an instructor, I can see where students are each time they are in class.  I know basically what they are capable of, and how they are doing.  Same with my being evaluated--my instructor knows my karate pros and cons better than I do.  He can judge my progress much better than I can.

I don't want to ramble again, so I'll just leave it at that.

Parting word of pretend wisdom, William:  

Think of a song that makes you happy.  Listen to that song before your test and keep it in your head.  When the test starts, take a deep breath.  Relax, breathe, and listen to the music.  Have fun.  You are at the test, which means it is now time just to show what you know.  The instructors have faith in you, so show them *why*..

Peace--


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm still waiting to get my promotion from Lord Gou Ronin!:soapbox:


----------



## warriorsage (Apr 19, 2002)

I'm always nervous before a test, much like I was always nervous before a football or basketball game. I've never tested without being 100 percent sure I knew all the material. The nervousness came from all the pressure I was putting on myself to be operating at maximum potential, and wanting my instructors to be proud of my efforts.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2002)

Well I am just trying to get rank here so positng ;~)


----------



## Seig (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *I'm still waiting to get my promotion from Lord Gou Ronin!:soapbox: *




Ronin, you promoting people again??  When did I promote you to Lord?


----------



## Seig (Apr 20, 2002)

The way I do it, testing is a formality, if I think they cannot pass, I tell them not to test.  So far I have been wrong once.  I had a student that wanted to test, I told him I did not think he should because I honestly felt he could not pass.  I told him that I would not even sign him uyp for it.  He came in to "help" with the testing and I let him go through the whole test.....He got promoted the following week.  I learned a lesson there.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 20, 2002)

I survived!!! Dennis Conatser was the first person I called when I got home, and he was pleased with the results. Yep, that's right I was promoted to 3rd Degree Brown tonight! But, boy was it an experience!!! (The pain... oh... the pain...)

For those of you whom don't know me this has been 3 years, 10 months, and 7 days in the making. That's right... I was a green belt for over three years, and although I was rather fond of my old tattered green belt, THE WHITE GI HAD TO GO!!! (I hate the way that arm pit stains mess up my clean white gi's.)

The test took almost 2 1/2 hours! The thing is... there were more black belts on the panel then there were students testing. I am going to tell you right now... that made for a very unpleasant experience, followed by a well deserved reward for everyone who stuck it out. The thing I learned is that when alot of people are testing it gives you a little bit of time to recooperate between excercises, but when there are only four people testing... BE PREPARED FOR UN-INTERUPTED HELL!!!

Now I have to admit that I am not in the best physical condition, but I have been making alot of progress toward my desired weight... I started at Mr. Hawkins Studio about two months ago, (switching to him from Ed Parker's Karate Studio in Pasadena, due to some personal conflicts... nothing more) and I have gone from 265 lbs. to 240 lbs. in that time. I have 35 more pounds to go before I ever consider testing again. (Sucking wind is not all it's cracked up to be)... BTW according to United States military standards I should weigh 197 lbs. (I'm 5'11" if your curious).

Well... that's my horror story for the night... Thanks for all the support guys. It really meant alot to me.

Respectfully,
Billy Lear :asian: 

P.S. Mr. Hawkins didn't kick me, Wes Idol did. His foot bounced off my spine! Oh whatta feeeling!


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 20, 2002)

Way to go Billy!!!  Glad you made it, score one for the big guys in the world.  Keep training hard and I know you'll make that weight goal. 



:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 20, 2002)

Congratulations Billy!!!

So I guess the next question is, now that you have the brown and can almost taste the black, has it renewed your enthusiasm?

Again my friend congratualtions.


----------



## JD_Nelson (Apr 20, 2002)

Congratulations Billy,

JD_Nelson


----------



## Jay Bell (Apr 20, 2002)

Congrats Billy!


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 20, 2002)

Way to go pudding face!

Your friend, *"Lord"* Gou Ronin...


----------



## Zoran (Apr 20, 2002)

Congrats Billy

I remember my brown 3 test. I couldn't sleep for a week. After I finished the test _(over 2 hours, pain, exhaustion, ya the usual)_, I felt relief and true sense of accomplishment. That is until one sadistic Black Blet came over and told me, "Hey, your half way there. Now it really gets tough.":shrug: 

Yup, it didn't bother me....seriously it didn't....no really it's true....no, who am I kidding.:waah:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 20, 2002)

Oh where oh where could he be... ?

*Lord* Gou? Where did that come from? The last time I heard a title in front of your name, it was buck-private butt licker... and now you are a "Lord"? Who promoted you? Who was it?! Was it that Ricardo guy in Texas? You know... the Master of the Partial Arts Ricardo "The Armadillo" Castillo. :lol: (I think it was! He's the only one that I know of that ranks his students with Pink Belts.) I'M JEALOUS!!! I WANNA FLAMING PINK BELT TOO!!! I WANNA BE LIKE GOU!!! I CAN BARK LIKE A DOG, AND PEE ON TELEPHONE POLES TOO!!! :drink2tha

On a serious note: Thanks!!! Everyone!!! I'm glad I stuck it out!!! And to answer Rob Broad... Can't taste it, but I'm hungry again!

Take Care,
Billy Lear

P.S. Gou, has anyone ever called you a dog before? :rofl:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 20, 2002)

Don't cry dude... I feel your pain... Trust me... (oh the pain... cramping muscles... I even went into class today... ouch time!)

Take Care,
Billy Lear


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *Oh where oh where could he be... ?
> 
> ...


  




Before I forget, Congrats Billy, on your new promotion. And now, on to.............

Lord Gou has rightly earned that title as "Top Kenpo Man" in Canada!

He has taken on all comers, and his record stands unblemished. he will put his title on the line, anywhere, anytime, and even for no purse either!

Texas backs our Canadian allies!


----------



## FLY (Apr 20, 2002)

Way to go Billy, congratulations:cheers: 

:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 20, 2002)

Just spoke to Mr. Lear on the phone(he was kind enough to call me) and you can hear the exhaustion and excitement in his voice.  It sounds like a very trying test and he made it through with a few minor lumps and bumps, but probably a lot more wisdom.

I only wish I could have been there to watch it live.


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *P.S. Gou, has anyone ever called you a dog before? :rofl: *



Bow Wow!


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Lord Gou has rightly earned that title as "Top Kenpo Man" in Canada!He has taken on all comers, and his record stands unblemished. he will put his title on the line, anywhere, anytime, and even for no purse either!*



Hey, Billy was there. He's seen me do my "No-touch-self-knockout" before.

I'm telling you guys, don't mess with me.
:shrug:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah, I betcha Gou can knock ya all out, with or without his widdle purse!  Canucks kick buttski!  Go Gouie, go !!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 21, 2002)

Well done Billy.

You are the man. I know what it's like, I've recently graded to the equivalent in Ryukyu Kempo, it was 4 hours non stop. I have never been so nervous before a grading, in my life.
--Dave:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 21, 2002)

I knew you could do it........

Now Gou can "bang on you worse than Clyde cause you are a true Brown Belt" and not feel guilty because he is a higher rank!


hee hee.......

(boy, am I a troublemaker) lol

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 21, 2002)

cONGRAtuLATIONS!!!!

:asian: 

:tank: :redcaptur :apv: :xwing:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *(boy, am I a troublemaker) lol*



So am I.

I don't wear rank.

Hee hee...


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 21, 2002)

I know.........

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Apr 23, 2002)

That's not to say he doesn't rank:soapbox:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 23, 2002)

he's  rank!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 23, 2002)

You only wish you were as good looking as me Big D.

That's ok. You can hang with me and I'll get you the babes.
:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 23, 2002)

ok, since you put it that way!   But you better promise me!

I don't want to be lead around!

:shrug:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 23, 2002)

> I don't want to be lead around!



By a leash!!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 





:asian:


----------



## Seig (Apr 24, 2002)

Considering the fact that he is married to a lovely lady who would string him up by his......Do you really want any of the "ladies" he would round up for you?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 24, 2002)

I've been with him and the Babes that are attracted to this toad are awesome!


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 24, 2002)

Sounds like Dennis is still stuck on Marnie... LOL


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 24, 2002)

Mr. Lear,

Congrats on the Belt.  Yeah, it is intimidating looking at all that Black on the panel.  I outta know.  Been there, done that.  Look forward to meeting you the next UKS camp.

Yours in Kenpo,
-Michael Billings:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 24, 2002)

I am loooking forward to meeting you too. I guess that would be in October, huh?

I went home right after the test and stayed up all night sewing my patches on my black gi, so that I could wear it to class on Saturday morning. Everyone was shocked when I showed up... I guess they expected me to go on sobatical or something after the test...

I'm more proud of passing that test than anything I've done in a long time. I'm patiently working toward the day when I can pass that feeling of accomplishment on to my own students. It is *that* feeling that makes the sweat, blood, and tears all worth while.

Take Care,
Billy Lear, 3rd Degree Brown Belt
United Kenpo Systems
www.uks-kenpo.com

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Apr 25, 2002)

I have a feeling I'm going ot be in that boat myself soon.  I asked MY Sensei what he wanted from mr for Yon-Dan....The answer I got was *BWAAAAHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## Zoran (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I have a feeling I'm going ot be in that boat myself soon.  I asked MY Sensei what he wanted from mr for Yon-Dan....The answer I got was BWAAAAHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAA *



Hey, break a leg. 

Whoops, that's for theater, not martial arts. 

Don't break a leg, break leg bad, not good, is bad.:uhoh:


----------



## Seig (Apr 25, 2002)

Thanks,
Time wise I become eligible next motnh, reality wise it'll be 6 months to a year if not more before I am ready


----------



## Zoran (Apr 25, 2002)

In the next month or two I will be testing for my 3rd black. Time wise I was supposed to test 3 years ago. Reason why I did not test was I could never find the time to put that kind of intense and focused training necesary to take such a test. Add some injuries and the fact that personally I don't care about rank. That is until now.

My reason is simple. As many of you know, John McSweeney passed away unexpectedly last month. This really hit me hard. John McSweeney was Tom Saviano's instructor, and Tom Saviano is mine. In the last two years, I've gotten pretty close to Mr. McSweeney. In November, I spent a few days at his home in Florida. It was a real pleasure to spend time with him. I got to hear a lot of great stuff about the past and his days with SGM Parker in the 50's and 60's. I really wish some of you here could have known him like I did. He really was an exceptional individual, even if many people didn't always agree about his MA philosphies.

So what does this have to do with my 3rd black? In the last 6 months before his passing, it became almost a ritual in our phone conversations for him to tell me he wanted me to test for my 3rd. It went something like this.

McSweeney; "Did you talk to Tom about your 3rd black?"

Me; "Yes I did."

McSweeney; "So when are you testing?"

Me; "As soon as I can put more than 1 or 2 times a week of training time in."

McSweeney; "Do that! You need to get your 3rd!!"

Me; "Well, I had blah blah at work happen." or "My family needed blah blah." or "blah blah excuse"

McSweeney; "Long explanation of why I should test."

A week or two would go by and we would go through the whole conversation again. Really what it came down to is I really didn't care about being promoted. A week before his passing, John McSweeney's last words to me was, "Zoran, I really want you to test. Just go do it!" I said, "Yes sir." That is the last time I heard his voice.

I have no idea why I am writing this here on a public forum? Maybe it's a sort of therapy. Anyway, now I care. I will be testing for my 3rd in a month or two. Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## Seig (Apr 25, 2002)

Zoran,
Your reasons sound dang fine to me!  My condolonces!  I wasn't going to test, I am happy being a San-Dan.  But as you just pointed out, the GMs don't stay around forever.  Don't get me wrong, I love GM Alford with all my heart, but all of HIS instructors have passed on.  When he started KJR, there were a lot of us under him.  He heads three or four systems now and has laid out his long term plans for three of us to take them over when he is gone.  The main reason I am going for Rank is that I don't want the kind of stuff that happened in EPAK to happen to us.  He has stated that I am the heri apparent to one system, when I do inherit it, i do want it to be a legitimate thing as being the next most senior person (rank wise) in the system.  I now live 1000 miles away from him, so I have to work extra hard to make this happen.


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 25, 2002)

It is ok sometimes to wait for rank.  I had my 3rd Black for 7 years for various reasons, changing Associations, Instructors, opening a school, etc.  I was not motivated until all of a sudden I was.  There is some maturing of the Art when you remain in it for a longer time.  I also had a couple of 2nd Black under me that were getting near their test time.  There is some responsibility to your students to consider also.  No body is around forever, as Mr. LaBounty recently reminded me, and we have to carry on the Art, whether we want to or not. 

Nothing wrong with promoting when eligible at the 1st opportunity, I did that through 3rd Black.  But the material I did for 4th had been with me a long time, and hopefully I represented that to my testing Board.

I still think about people like Bryan Hawkins, who would not go for 6th because 5th was the last one Mr. Parker gave him.  The same went for Bob Liles - he waited a decade before accepting an 8th.  Then you have our very own GoldenDragon7, Dennis Conatser, So like when and if he moves on up - it will be way, way past time.  But he has never stopped learning, regardless of what he wears on his belt.  Most of us attribute him with more, whether he will wear it or not.

No encouraging word, no criticism; Just an acknowledgment that your reasoning is sound and I am sorry that it took such a serious and tragic event to stoke the fire for you.

Good luck, I am sure you will succeed and acquit yourself and the memory of your teacher's teacher honorably.

Yours in Kenpo,
-Michael Billings


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 26, 2002)

You are behind in the gossip Michael....... lol..... Mr. LaBounty promoted me to 6th last September after 14 years.  :asian:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *You are behind in the gossip Michael....... lol..... Mr. LaBounty promoted me to 6th last September after 14 years.  :asian: *



Who all kicked ya?

What rank does kicking start?  Guys at my school got 1st brown,
and got kicked, but the next lowest promotion was to purple.
Purple and lower, got punched.


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 26, 2002)

I've been kicked into every rank I'd gotten since Yellow Belt. I thought that was the norm. Now, I guess, I was victemized by a bunch of vindictive black belts  

Just Kidding,
Billy Lear, 3rd Degree Brown Belt
United Kenpo Systems
www.uks-kenpo.com


----------



## Seig (Apr 26, 2002)

One of my other motivations is like you mentioned, I have a few students that will test for 1st black next year, they have to wait a year to be eligible for 2nd.  As a 3rd, I can only promote to 1st, I want to be able to promote them when they have earned it instead of giving the appearnace of having promoted them because I was.


----------



## Michael Billings (Apr 26, 2002)

Congratulations Dennis,

I am way behind the times - you know, the bad child.  I am very, very glad you chose to accept it.  Good things do happen to bad people ... no, I mean bad things happen to good people, no ... no, I mean good things happen to good people.  

Finally got it right.
Respectfully,
Michael B.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 26, 2002)

I always try to have a large board of examiners.  Not so much for me...... I'm confident in what I do and teach.   But more for the student.  He/she would be happy with my endorsement however, I take great pride in having the student perform in front of my peers and other Seniors which adds to the value of their promotion, at the same time my fellow Kenpoists get an opportunity to view my teaching and results there of.  I always welcome any comments, good and bad on what has just  been viewed at the test.  In the past I have gained myself from these comments which I invest into my  teaching additionally  my students are never challenged on their lineage when such a board is gathered.

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 26, 2002)

I got to test for my Blue last night and passed  

That's the first of any sort of testing I've done in a long time, about 12 years!  I found it to be hard work, but I also had fun is that a bad thing? Any TKD test I ever took wasn't very fun but maybe I was just nervous at that time. Now to get to work on the Green belt stuff  
Oh yeah almost forgot, the kick was cool!! My first kenpo instructor didn't do that so that was my first  


:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Apr 26, 2002)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *I got to test for my Blue last night and passed
> 
> :asian: *



Super man........ great job, wow, atta boy, excellent, wonderful, stupendous..........

Now shut up and get back to work!!!!!!!!!  LOL


Congratulations!!
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *I got to test for my Blue last night and passed  *



Congratulations!


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



LOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Thanks everyone 

:asian:


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 26, 2002)

Great Job Klondike 93!!! You da man!!!

Glad to hear about your test brother... I know how hard it must have been to test, especially after twelve years! It was almost 4 years since I tested last, and I have to say that it was a chore in the least... 12 must have been something!

The Kick is cool! It represents the pain of being born into a new level of conciousness... and a subtle reminder that nothing worth while occours without a little bit of pain. Keep the flame alive, and pass it down!

Take Care,
Billy Lear, 3rd Degree Brown Belt
United Kenpo Systems
www.uks-kenpo.com

:asian:


----------



## D.Cobb (Apr 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *I got to test for my Blue last night and passed *



Well done man. Congrats!!

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 26, 2002)

:cheers: 
Congrats!

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Apr 27, 2002)

One of my students is intientionally avoiding becomeing ready to test, I asked him why and he said, "You know how Sempai Bill says 'No Pain, no Gain'?"  I said "Yeah".  He said "Well, my philosophy is No pain, NO PAIN"


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 27, 2002)

Woo-hoo!
Yay fer you!

Do you want me to sing for you?

...'cause I will ya know...

...don't make me sing...please.


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 27, 2002)

> Do you want me to sing for you?



Yes, in russian!!


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 27, 2002)

Vodka!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 27, 2002)

Pa tooieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 27, 2002)

No like Wodka, wery bad, wery bad.......Yuk  :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## tunetigress (Apr 28, 2002)

Gou, just ignore those wussies and pass it over here.  Insufficient Slavic blood for a true appreciation of the finest Canadian   Antifreeze  available, apparently.  And besides, think of the versatility of Vodka!  As inconspicuous as water, it blends gracefully with any type of mixer desired.  What's not to like?  Well I guess the average American beer-drinker just ain't predisposed to drinks with any true 'body' to them, eh Gou?  Perhaps you'd best schedule in a 'Canadian Culture' segment for the next Kamp, and teach these Yanks a thing or two!


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 28, 2002)

Sadly, they are a thing of the past as they are becoming few and far in-between. I think they started off with all of us whooping it up at camps etc after working out and then dragging our butts out of whatever gutter we passed out in the next day only to train again.

The problems were:

1)We lost people. Honest to god, people just disappeared and would never show up again (true story) or they just disappeared for weeks.

2)The next day was always a killer. They say you fight like you train. Hell, I don't train before noon because I wasn't getting up before noon. Not because I didn't want to but man, some of us couldn't physically work our arms and legs. One guy went blind for a few hours.

3)Bandwagon jumpers. Yeesh. People started to show up just to prove they could drink. That was never the issue. It was about drinking AND enjoying yourself. Then going to the ballet maybe. These guys showed up who were all about downing as much booze as they could and making asses of themselves. But not in a fun/good way.

So what has been happening is that we just don't do anything then select people would break away and go "relax" after we all work out. Not to be exclusive but more because we all knew each other and honestly just wanted to relax.

The best times have been the ones where you just take it easy and shoot the sheet with friends. Like the time Renegade, Big Guy, myself, and Kaith sat down with brews. Or when Goldendragon, Jaybacca, The Kenpo Viking and myself relaxed. There are a ton of other people and times too but that is just an example.

So now it's a rare time that we rip it up because me like to sit back and relax. I'm sure there will be more "Gou Camps" but they are never planned. They just happen.


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Sadly, they are a thing of the past as they are becoming few and far in-between. I think they started off with all of us whooping it up at camps etc after working out and then dragging our butts out of whatever gutter we passed out in the next day only to train again.
> 
> ...



Funny, I was never invited!


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*Funny, I was never invited!*



Like we were gonna leave Texas without someone to watch over it!


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *
> 
> Like we were gonna leave Texas without someone to watch over it! *



I am ashamed for being selfish.


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 28, 2002)

After my surprise take over of the USA you will still rule Texas and Arizona.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Apr 28, 2002)

Not Arizona he won't.............. I'll unleash the Scorpion King on him!!!!

He will be assimilated.

:rofl: :asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Not Arizona he won't.............. I'll unleash the Scorpion King on him!!!!
> 
> ...



Yes Lord Gou, I'm afraid so. As Clint Eastwood said it best, " A man has to know his limitations." 

I'll just keep Texas for now, and keep DC at bay. Two warring Kenpo factions looking at each other! Each waiting for the other to make the wrong move........


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 29, 2002)

If it's a war you want... it's a *WAR* you'll get!!! 

I am not going to sit back and watch Lord Gou try to turn the United States into his own version of Luther-Ville (ala Superman the Movie). You wanna take something over... you're gunna have problems here.

#1. Gou drinks too much of that Canadian rot-gut he calls whiskey to form a sound strategy.

#2. Ricardo "The Armadillo" Castillo doesn't have any real power in Texas... It belongs to Tae Kwon Do, and American Kenpo.

#3. Gou thinks he can conquer us by drinking alot of Gasoline and pissing on our camp fires... News flash Gou... Thomas Edison gave us electrical light. Therefore, you might be in for a little bit of shock if you try it.

#4. Ricardo "The Armadillo" Castillo will have to watch out for Big "D". I think the Golden Dragon might come over there and punt you into the Gulf of Mexico if you don't watch it... I hear he's been sharpening up on his ball kicks! (You'd better go roll up and hide Ricky!!!)

#5. Gou Ronin has a weakness...  he suffers from a multiple personality complex... One of those personalities, The Mustard Man, leaves him vulnerable to suggestion.

#6. Ricardo "The Armadillo" Castillo likes women... Gou's national anthem starts with... "Welcome to Canada where the Men are Men, and the Sheep are scared..."

#7. Gou Ronin is a Masterless-Dog. Untrained and untame... Why just the other day he fell off the couch licking himself. Is this the kinda world leader people would accept? I think not.

#8. Ricardo "The Armadillo" Castillo is surrounded by hundreds of America's finest... We call them students... He calls them little monsters. I don't think we would have a problem launching a pre-emptive strike against him. All we have to do is promise the kids more sex, drugs, and rock n' roll.

#9. Gou has a little pee pee... and that's why he wants to take over the United States! It's all about the Viagra. I've talked about your problem with a couple of specialists Gou... Viagra won't help. What you need, they ain't got.

#10. Ricardo "The Armadillo" Castillo is into trying to improve the world (as futile as it sounds)... Gou's vision involves turning the world into a giant, rancid, flea infested dog pound. Do I need to mention the Dog Poop?

There it is ladies and gentlemen... the 10 reasons why it ain't gunna happen.

All in Good Fun,
Billy Lear
:biggun:


----------



## tonbo (Apr 29, 2002)

Hehe, William.....as Indy Jones said it...."Now you're gettin' *nasty*"......

Me, I'm gonna sit back and watch.  This looks fun.

Any chance of getting Michael Buffer to do the announcing, when the fists start flyin'?

 

All in fun here, too.....


Peace--


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 29, 2002)

Billy's rhetoric sounds like the song, "California Dreaming!"

Billy's words are so easy, I just sit there, parry, deflect with ease.

Kinda like in the movie, "The Matrix, where the lead character just plays with the Agent, NO CONTEST!

It's a good things Michael Buffer wouldn't be there, I'd be all over Little Bill before Buffer could finish the introduction. In fact, HBO would get ticked off because they lost money on Little Bill.

After that day, American Kenpo would have to REGROUP, knowing they met their match. All because Billy messed with the wrong Texan!


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *#1. Gou drinks too much of that Canadian rot-gut he calls whiskey to form a sound strategy.*



Totally untrue. I've been on the wagon for at least a day now and I feel sober enough to possibly even drive a car.



> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *#3. Gou thinks he can conquer us by drinking alot of Gasoline and pissing on our camp fires.*



I don't see anything wrong with carrying a personal flame thrower for self protection.



> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *#5. Gou Ronin has a weakness...  he suffers from a multiple personality complex... One of those personalities, The Mustard Man, leaves him vulnerable to suggestion.*



An out and out lie. And damn it, that sorority girl told me she was over 18. She did!



> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *#6. Gou's national anthem starts with... "Welcome to Canada where the Men are Men, and the Sheep are scared..."
> *



Hey, we don't have a lot of sheep. We have moose. Moose lovin' is a sacred thing that neither man nor god shall put asunder. It's all there in the bible...somewhere...



> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *#7. Gou Ronin is a Masterless-Dog. Untrained and untame... Why just the other day he fell off the couch licking himself. Is this the kinda world leader people would accept? I think not.
> *



Damn you Bill...I just couldn't deny this one.

I hate you.



> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *#9. Gou has a little pee pee... and that's why he wants to take over the United States! It's all about the Viagra. I've talked about your problem with a couple of specialists Gou... Viagra won't help. What you need, they ain't got.
> *



Ok, now we know you're wacked out. Anyone screwing moose has to have a big weiner.

Not that I screw moose but that's... uh... what I hear anyway.

...shut up...



> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> *#10. Gou's vision involves turning the world into a giant, rancid, flea infested dog pound. Do I need to mention the Dog Poop?
> *



That's it. I'm telling your Mom.

_**stomping off**_


----------



## WilliamTLear (Apr 30, 2002)

After reading Gou's post I was laughing so hard that I thought my gutts were going to explode!!! I'm unworthy!!!

Gou You da Man!!! Until we meet again...

Your Friend,
Billy

:redeme:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 30, 2002)

Guys, lets leave the nice Mooses outta this....


----------



## Klondike93 (Apr 30, 2002)

Gou my Systema commrade, you crack me up 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340 (May 1, 2002)

Okay, I have a big mouth so my feet can fit in it, and my eyes are already brown. AHEM:
Personly if you ask me, EPAK is indeed deadly, but as Gou and his cronies swept down from the far north, the massed formations of EPAK students/schools/teachers would all start bickering. (We'll use Five Swords! No, Leaping Crane!) Then fighting. By the time they all actually AGREED on something (Like how Mr. Parker showed them to screw in a lightbulb) it would be to late. Like around Judgement day!
Keep Kickin' Kiddies ©


----------



## Seig (May 1, 2002)

I think I'll just steer clear of the moose, 'specially if Gou is riding it.


----------



## Ronin (May 1, 2002)

Hey Billy good luck on your test I'm sure you will pass it with flying colors.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

Like 2 weeks ago!


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 3, 2002)

Thanks for the thought... I appreciate it all the same!

Take Care,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems
www.geocities.com/williamtlear

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2002)

That's my Ronin!

:disgust:


----------



## Ronin (May 3, 2002)

I've said it once and I'll say it again........Day by day the penguins steal my SANITY!!!!


----------



## WilliamTLear (May 3, 2002)

You sure it's not the Pink Elephants?

Take Care,
Billy Lear
United Kenpo Systems
www.geocities.com/williamtlear


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

those same "pull my finger elephants" that you can always smell but never see?

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *those same "pull my finger elephants" that you can always smell but never see?
> 
> :rofl: *


I don't know, but I think one just ran under my chair.:uhohh:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 4, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

I like that guy!  :fart: 

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

Mr. Parker would nearly bust a gut when this happened.  He thought it was God's joke on mankind.

One night while training Edmund Jr. and several of his friends, I believe Edmund Jr. "cut the big one" :fart: ....... Mr. Parker stopped, turned and started laughing and couldn't stop..... he put his head against the wall and was in tears and couldn't even speak!!  He used to get such a kick out of this human function.  It was a riot just to watch him in such a deep laughter ...... you couldn't help but to laugh yourself! :rofl: 

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93 (May 4, 2002)

That was funny, thanks GD.  Now my sides hurt..


:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 4, 2002)

:asian:


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT (Jul 5, 2004)

i have seen students fail at tests. on my 2nd degree black test 2 students were sent home because they just didn't have it yet. they may have known the material but were physically and emotionally ready for the test. i have seen students fail themselves because of a recent injury that plagued them on the test and was not allowing them to perform and the same goes for illness yet they still come in and attempt to test. :jedi1:


----------



## OC Kid (Jul 5, 2004)

I generally know when a student is ready for testing. I do have belt/rank requirements but I go more by intuition. There is a lot of intangables also to be factored in. I have not failed a student but I have seen people failed for B/B on down.
I think the test is more for the student then the instructor. It gives the student a sense of earning/working for their rank. I dont charge testing fees. But I think if I was commerical I would. im getting ready to test a student this week or next. I told him I have his belt waiting for him. The rank is for him to lose as He already should have it in my mind.


----------

